# We Got SPOOLED by a Swordfish



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Man o Man, what a crazy trip. Chris, Bret, Josh (saltwatersensation), and I loaded up the Pursuit and headed out Friday. Friday night we lost a good sword 90ft from the boat when a faulty top-shot failed (the serving came loose on the finger cuff and wrapped around a guide. POP). It was a solid fish. Bret fought it for about an hour before we sent her home.

Went 0/1 on marlin Saturday. Little blue or nice white put on a good show for us, and Ambush saw it as well. Faulty Pakula hookset cost us that fish after 15 minutes or so. Top crimp on the cable hookset slipped. That was the ONLY lure in my bag with a factory hookset. Let this be a lesson, make your own!!! And it pulled on a small fish. *** is that all about???

Then comes Saturday night. What an epic fish. Huge sword grabs the bait and jumps behind our boat more than any marlin I have ever seen. When it landed, it look like a whale had jumped. In under 3 minutes, she spooled my Tiagra 50W LRSA that was LOADED with JB Hollow braid (800 yards or so). We were backing down as hard as we could, and never stood a remote chance. She never slowed down. Most powerful thing I have ever seen. I have marks at the bottom of the spool. The 400ft mark went flying out, then 300ft, then 200ft, then we broke her off. Really hard to say how big, but I won't be lying when I say 500#+. Josh has the video of the reel getting abused. LOT'S of line being dumped, and lots of yelling and cussing.  

We decided to come on in Sunday morning so Chris could make an appointment. Ended up 0/1 on marlin, and 0/2 on swords. Had a sword swim up to the boat and hang around a bit. That was really cool. The crew was great. Josh, you are welcome back anytime.

Big fish out there boys. Big. Anyone have 80s for sale, let me know. Catch 'em up.

Brandon


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Should have been using an Avet


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

That sucks......I was on "Slightly Dangerous" and we saw ya'll troll by on that weedline. You pick anything up from that?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Man o Man, what a crazy trip. Chris, Bret, Josh (saltwatersensation), and I loaded up the Pursuit and headed out Friday. Friday night we lost a good sword 90ft from the boat when a faulty top-shot failed (the serving came loose on the finger cuff and wrapped around a guide. POP). It was a solid fish. Bret fought it for about an hour before we sent her home.
> 
> Went 0/1 on marlin Saturday. Little blue or nice white put on a good show for us, and Ambush saw it as well. Faulty Pakula hookset cost us that fish after 15 minutes or so. Top crimp on the cable hookset slipped. That was the ONLY lure in my bag with a factory hookset. Let this be a lesson, make your own!!! And it pulled on a small fish. *** is that all about???
> 
> ...


cool story and all but, how big were the sea's? :spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mtaswt said:


> That sucks......I was on "Slightly Dangerous" and we saw ya'll troll by on that weedline. You pick anything up from that?


how did ya'll do?

I had just gotten off the phone with my GF making plans for Saturday night when Jerry posted about needing crew - or I would have gone.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

We heard you crying on the radio after you lost that fish! That def. is a heartbreaker.. Im pretty sure I heard you say you trolled the rip out there without anything? We trolled it for 11 miles before we finally gave up on it, and didnt have a single knockdown off of it.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool story! Looks like you were about to give Booby trap a run for his money!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> In under 3 minutes, she spooled my Tiagra 50W LRSA that was LOADED with JB Hollow braid (800 yards or so).
> Big fish out there boys. Big. Anyone have 80s for sale, let me know. Catch 'em up.
> 
> Brandon





oceanwaves08 said:


> Should have been using an Avet


Yep an Avet would have slowed that bigun down and kept you from getting spooled. Not like those Snoopy set ups you have.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Yep an Avet would have slowed that bigun down and kept you from getting spooled. Not like those Snoopy set ups you have.


Avet, i needed a laugh.

Thats we they use 80's.......lesson learned.

Congrats on a good fish


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Double biminie loop to loop
Never use comercial hook sets, especially area rule lip latch
130's only, got a good laugh at a post, a while back, where someone posted that 50's were big enough for anything in the gulf. : )


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

​
Day---ummm, dats a tough 1 to loose..​
​
But, look on the bright side Brandon, he shouldnt be hard to find... Just look for da 1 with about $150 worth and nearly half a mile of JB trailin behind'm :spineyes:

I need to invent a quick connect glow stick float to attach to screamin out line being dumped off a reel so it will float back up and can be tied/clipped on again.... 










You'll get'm next trip
:shamrock:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

That's too bad B. Mini boom I guess for ya. That would have been one heck of a sword.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Man o Man, what a crazy trip. Chris, Bret, Josh (saltwatersensation), and I loaded up the Pursuit and headed out Friday. Friday night we lost a good sword 90ft from the boat when a faulty top-shot failed (the serving came loose on the finger cuff and wrapped around a guide. POP). It was a solid fish. Bret fought it for about an hour before we sent her home.
> 
> Went 0/1 on marlin Saturday. Little blue or nice white put on a good show for us, and Ambush saw it as well. Faulty Pakula hookset cost us that fish after 15 minutes or so. Top crimp on the cable hookset slipped. That was the ONLY lure in my bag with a factory hookset. Let this be a lesson, make your own!!! And it pulled on a small fish. *** is that all about???
> 
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

...and I was on the pushing side of a lawn mower...ya'll make me proud your fishing.


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

man...thatll just keep you comin back for more. that sucks you lost him though. talk about an amazing fish though. great report
mark


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep fun trip, first overniter for me and was a double one, Lost 2 big swords but was a fun experience. Thanks for the trip Chase This. Do it again for sure, but we will have to be real po'ed at them swords, a sort of revenge trip. LOL! I would have had to buy a bigger deep freeze for that second one. HA! Pm me your email for the video's.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did the line go BOOM at the end? Least yall got some great hook-ups!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like you got some action to make yer heart go pitter-patter, so no loss there. I'd rather have gone 0/3 than 0/0 if'n ya know what I mean. 

As to whether an 80 or 130 could have stopped that biggun and turned its head, that is debatable. Seems like she was headed towards Cuba and a thousand feet deep! Now if you load up the drag really hard, bad things can also happen - busted topshots, crimps, pulled hooks, smoked drags, and all kinds of mayhem. This was a little different than a bluefin tuna headed down into "the circle of death" where it must be cranked up one crank at a time. 

But that's the fun part about fishing ... no one method is right and if you want to use a towtruck winch instead of a lighter line class, it's a free country! 

Knowing my luck, I'd catch a monster on the Snoopy rig and a 30-pound dink on the 80 ... life just works like that for me sometimes ... :cheers:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice chatting with you and your brother Sunday, wheres the video?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

B, 

Wish I couldve made it and sure would have enjoyed seein bret on the rod! 

I might have those 2 80w for sale. Just need to see what the consensus around the casa is. 

Til next time...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fuel and 2 nights at Sea... $1200

800 yards of JB braid and rigging... $150

Seeing the end of the line in under 3 minutes... priceless

There are some things money can't buy, but having an empty cooler back at the dock, there's always HE"B"


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Too bad you lost the 500+ lb. sword, since that is over 1 1/2 times the Texas State record of 326 lbs. and also more than the 448 lb. Gulf of Mexico record. maybe you were fishing the Atlantic where I think the record is like 530 lbs. I'm sure it was a monster, but I have no idea how you could judge it to be . 500 lbs.... boom....Get em next time :smile:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FREON, you make it easy to tell who fishes and who is a keyboard ninja. As Brett said yesterday "300# is NOT big", as they pulled the hooks on a monster daytimer. And jakers who has been spooled on 80s!!!

326# is the biggest that has been landed, true. But multiple people will tell you, there are some 2x, and some will say close to 3x that out there. Maybe Brett will chime in if he ever comes home.

Keep up the good work. Keyboard ninjas are fun to laugh at.

Brandon

Ps. The 326 never got to the BACKING, let alone dump a reel that was all braid.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

FREON said:


> Too bad you lost the 500+ lb. sword, since that is over 1 1/2 times the Texas State record of 326 lbs. and also more than the 448 lb. Gulf of Mexico record. maybe you were fishing the Atlantic where I think the record is like 530 lbs. I'm sure it was a monster, but I have no idea how you could judge it to be . 500 lbs.... boom....Get em next time :smile:


There's one on every thread.

Anyways, sucks about missing some nice fish. We were slow Friday/Saturday. Got some aj's, but couldn't get any tuna. Only ran to Cervesa/Tequila area. Saw Ambush out there, nice talking to him. Get em next time!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FREON said:


> but I have no idea how you could judge it to be . 500 lbs....


Not really that hard when she jumps 50 feet from the boat. But you are right, it would be hard to judge the size where you sit, behind the keyboard. Carry on.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> Fuel and 2 nights at Sea... $1200
> 
> 800 yards of JB braid and rigging... $150
> 
> ...


Boom!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> FREON, you make it easy to tell who fishes and who is a keyboard ninja. As Brett said yesterday "300# is NOT big", as they pulled the hooks on a monster daytimer. And jakers who has been spooled on 80s!!!
> 
> 326# is the biggest that has been landed, true. But multiple people will tell you, there are some 2x, and some will say 3x that out there. Maybe Brett will chime in if he ever comes home.
> 
> ...


 Did you happen to notice the smile at the end of my post? Thanks for the laugh Chase This. The one that got away or that has never been landed seems to always be very very big. By the way, I haven't been involved with catching any sword that weighed more than 200 # personally. Thanks for the new handle....I kinda like it " The Keyboard Ninja"


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Great report! I loved reading all the comments from experienced captains. Keep up the good work Brandon.

R


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

FREON said:


> The one that got away or that has never been landed seems to always be very very big...... By the way, I haven't been involved with catching any sword


Probably because anyone can catch the small ones! It's an art to get the monsters landed.

2nd part pretty much sums it up!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for another great trip bro! You keep putting us on the fish, and I promise you eventually I will get one to the boat!!! 

You forgot to mention the awesome aerial display the free jumping white marlin put on for us, so I will mention it. We were trolling along a rip and all of a sudden on the other side of the weeds I spot a marlin having a good 'ole time. It was smimming, jumping, and tailwalkin' the same direction we were trolling so we got to see it for a while! Definitely a sight to see!!!

BTW, I was on the rod when that BEAST of a sword hit, and I have never, ever felt a fish pull like that. It made the one that I fought Friday night feel like a baby!!! It was a monster as Brandon says and we will be better prepared next time!!! To hear that 50W screaming, to feel that fish pulling and jumping, and seeing the line getting dumped was bittersweet! It was an experience I will never forget, and that is what fishing is all about!

:cheers:
Bret

PS - 



 :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

rookie06 said:


> Probably because anyone can catch the small ones! It's an art to get the monsters landed.
> 
> 2nd part pretty much sums it up!


 How many swords have you caught Junior? And, maybe next time you finish my quotewhere I said 200 lb. is the largest I have caught. That is why I could not imagine 500 pounder, cuz it would be a monster.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yall please ignore the troll. 23 of his 26 threads started have been "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" threads. Classic.

Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> And jakers who has been spooled on 80s!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work. Keyboard ninjas are fun to laugh at.
> 
> Brandon


 Dang.....even your reels are getting bigger. Thought you said you were fishing 50W when you got spooled. Now it's an 80?  By the way, I have never been spooled, or seen anyone spooled, using an 80.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

freon, have you ever been on a 5th place boat in a big tournament? come on now.. whats your tournament track record as a keyboard ninja?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Yall please ignore the troll. 23 of his 26 threads started have been "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" threads. Classic.
> 
> Brandon


 Must have struck a nerve. Glad you did your research...I'm just a nice guy who likes to let people know that they are having a special day. Didn't realize that starting threads and posting pictures is what qualifies someone to be a fisherman. Carry on Junior. " The Keyboard Ninja" :rotfl: :ac550:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FREON, get off my thread. You are stinking the place up. jakers is Mark. He has, or nearly has been spooled on 80s. 

Here is what a 500# fish looks like on the Booby Trap. Now back to waxing boats, deckie.

Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> freon, have you ever been on a 5th place boat in a big tournament? come on now.. whats your tournament track record as a keyboard ninja?


 I think you already know the answer....I do not post pics or brag about tournament results. Let's just say that I am 59 years old and have had a lot of offshore opportunities in my life. Have had very good results on some of them. Didn't mean to hijack your thread Brandon. Carry on and get em next time. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> I think you already know the answer....I do not post pics or brag about tournament results. Let's just say that I am 59 years old and have had a lot of offshore opportunities in my life. Have had very good results on some of them. Didn't mean to hijack your thread Brandon. Carry on and get em next time. :cheers:


ok.. so you've been part of the crew on a winning boat for a Tift tournament, and the Louisiana Classic.. but what about Poco?


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't make Grandpa Freon mad. He's an old crusty hound with sharp teeth. 

I got spooled once.....once.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Brandon
I was offshore when you described the size of the fish and said you had been spooled then awhile later someone else got on the radio saying they were reeling all the line in to try and determine what had gone wrong..

was this someone on your boat or was it a different boat that lost a fish around the same time of night... 

afterwards we were wondering if you got totally spooled or just down to the knot?


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

FREON...the "keyboard ninja"....now that is 2 cool! And yes he knows big fish.

Congrats on the hook-ups Brandon, better to have love and lost....you know the rest. 

If the all tackle record is 1182 lbs, I bet money that there is a few 500 lbers running around in the gulf. 

Great read, get 'em next trip.

BOOM


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kevin, that was us. At 150ft or so the increased drag finally broke the line. Not quite to the knot. Bret reeled in the 800 yards of braid to find that the braid broke just a little ways up from the top shot. 

With that said, there was ANOTHER boat that had a 50 spooled. Two boats, two monster fish. And the other boat knows a thing or two about swords. 

Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> ok.. so you've been part of the crew on a winning boat for a Tift tournament, and the Louisiana Classic.. but what about Poco?


 won a few $ at it as well as some others. But, all in all, spent a heck of a lot more than ever won. kind of like Vegas. :spineyes:



Chase This! said:


> FREON, get off my thread. You are stinking the place up. jakers is Mark. He has, or nearly has been spooled on 80s.
> 
> Here is what a 500# fish looks like on the Booby Trap. Now back to waxing boats, deckie.
> 
> Brandon


 Will get off " your thread" now. That sword is a PIG...thanks for the pic. P.S. I called my Captain and he said I wasn't allowed to wax boats. It would make the 2 deckhands mad. Tight Lines and hope you get em next time.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

great report and would have been sick to see that fish, when we gonna get to see this video. 

tight lines 
zugie


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just ge along?


----------



## Capt David Semmler (May 3, 2010)

*Large wave*

Chase This you must have forgotten something when you left out Friday,because when you came back you forgot about everyone that was tied up at Bridge Bait,you pushed about a 3ft wake at all of the boats that where tied up at the dock one was my new boat.Thanks even we you forget stuff don't forget your boat educate .:hairout:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I was taking on water. But thanks for the concern. Did you not see my boat go straight to the fork lift?

Brandon

Ps. I'll buy you some fenders. That's what they are for.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just ge along?


You sure do say that alot


----------



## Capt David Semmler (May 3, 2010)

Not my fault you where sinking I did not see your bilge's pumping water .But i did see you slow down when everyone started hollering at you and I would be willing to bet you would get upset if I did that to your boat while it is tied at the dock even if you had your fenders out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Capt David Semmler said:


> Not my fault you where sinking I did not see your bilge's pumping water .But i did see you slow down when everyone started hollering at you and I would be willing to bet you would get upset if I did that to your boat while it is tied at the dock even if you had your fenders out.


I have to agree here.


----------



## Tangled Lines (Aug 1, 2005)

losing a fish like that is frustrating, but it will make the next one that much sweeter!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 4, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I was taking on water. But thanks for the concern. Did you not see my boat go straight to the fork lift?
> 
> Brandon
> 
> Ps. I'll buy you some fenders. That's what they are for.


Chase This

Slow the $%&* down and no wake please.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Capt David Semmler said:


> Not my fault you where sinking I did not see your bilge's pumping water .But i did see you slow down when everyone started hollering at you and I would be willing to bet you would get upset if I did that to your boat while it is tied at the dock even if you had your fenders out.


And it's not my fault you don't know how to use fenders. :headknock

Look, man I'm sorry your boat got scratched. Let me know when we can met up and I'll help buff it out. How did you see my bildges? They are not on the port side. Hummmm. Anywho, people buzz my marina ALL THE TIME. They do not realize they should slow down as they drive pass Gulf Coast. It sucks, but I've learn to deal with it and use lots of fenders.

Brandon


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ice maker leaking??


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> And it's not my fault you don't know how to use fenders. :headknock
> 
> Look, man I'm sorry your boat got scratched. Let me know when we can met up and I'll help buff it out. How did you see my bildges? They are on the port side. Hummmm. Anywho, people buzz my marina ALL THE TIME. They do not realize they should slow down as they drive pass Gulf Coast. It sucks, but I've learn to deal with it and use lots of fenders.
> 
> Brandon


If you were coming back in, he can see your Port Bilges if hes at BB&T. Just saying:biggrin:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> If you were coming back in, he can see your Port Bilges if hes at BB&T. Just saying:biggrin:


Please re-read my post. NOT on the port side. All my bilges are on the starboard. I'll take you to have a look if you want.

Man, what a bunch a pantie wastes on this board. Clear why so many have left. I try to stick with it, but it is getting old.

Carry on with the whining.

Brandon


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I know a good Buffer :biggrin::biggrin:,

B, is everything ok with the pursuit? 

Good report, I wish y'all got the fish in though :cheers:.

Matt


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Ice maker leaking??


Why as a matter of fact......


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> B, is everything ok with the pursuit?


Oh yeah. Great. A/C was leaking. Got it all fixed up.

Brandon


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just ge along?


:rotfl::rotfl:

ain't gonna happen here...

if I though I was sinking I wouldn't slow down either.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Please re-read my post. NOT on the port side. All my bilges are on the starboard. I'll take you to have a look if you want.
> 
> Man, what a bunch a pantie wastes on this board. Clear why so many have left. I try to stick with it, but it is getting old.
> 
> ...


Look at my quote from you, you went back and changed your post


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Look at my quote from you, you went back and changed your post


Really??? It says "last edited by". Didn't think so, munchkin. Gotta go. Got to go "Hunt tha Pain" (not sure what that means but I laugh when I say it).

Later.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Really??? It says "last edited by". Didn't think so, munchkin. Gotta go. Got to go "Hunt tha Pain" (not sure what that means but I laugh when I say it).
> 
> Later.
> 
> Brandon


It gives you a minute or 2 to change it and it not say that, but I caught it. Remember Port is your left dumbazz. You seem to dish it out, but you can never take it. I think you should fix the mans boat and take a boating course


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great report..sorry about your spooling. Yep..X2 on the crimps. Most all the time you are better off crimping yourself. Never have I liked the factory crimps. Just production to get them down the line and on the shelf. At least ya'll had a great time out on the blue. :cheers:


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Really??? It says "last edited by". Didn't think so, munchkin. Gotta go. Got to go "Hunt tha Pain" (*not sure what that means but I laugh when I say it).*
> 
> Later.
> 
> Brandon


Kinda like "boom"?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Capt David Semmler said:


> Chase This you must have forgotten something when you left out Friday,because when you came back you forgot about everyone that was tied up at Bridge Bait,you pushed about a 3ft wake at all of the boats that where tied up at the dock one was my new boat.Thanks even we you forget stuff don't forget your boat educate .:hairout:


Were they Hotrod 3 footers:slimer:


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

lol this is great, he really cant take a dose of his medicine! everyone one of his post are the most arrogant, boastful, and condescending statements ever written.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> lol this is great, he really cant take a dose of his medicine! everyone one of his post are the most arrogant, boastful, and condescending statements every written.


Im getting kinda tired of it too. I call him the One Upper. You know everyone has that one so called friend that always has one up on you so they say. Well he gets mad when I call him my one upper friend.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> lol this is great, he really cant take a dose of his medicine! everyone one of his post are the most arrogant, boastful, and condescending statements every written.


x2


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Is it  sing-a-long time yet?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I am guessing that wasn't one of Basils (BHP) top shots was it?? Bruda, Bruda, Bruda.........All others get canned before we hit the water.

Good job finding all the weak links, You will have it dialed in in no time.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jimbo, it wasn't. Lesson learned. Basil's are great!!! It wasn't a huge fish, so not a total heart breaker. Now off to FTU for more Basil Top Shots. 

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Were they Hotrod 3 footers:slimer:


no way! that capt's bote woulda been put up on the deck of the bulkhead with a hotrod 3 footer!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Capt David Semmler said:


> Chase This you must have forgotten something when you left out Friday,because when you came back you forgot about everyone that was tied up at Bridge Bait,you pushed about a 3ft wake at all of the boats that where tied up at the dock one was my new boat.Thanks even we you forget stuff don't forget your boat educate .:hairout:





Blue Streak said:


> Chase This
> 
> Slow the $%&* down and no wake please.


Yeah, and you scratched my anchor! I'll sue you for all you're worth for doing that! :hairout:



Won Mo Kasst said:


> lol this is great, he really cant take a dose of his medicine! everyone one of his post are the most arrogant, boastful, and condescending statements ever written.


My little saying of "jealousy is a wasted emotion" comes to mind for some reason.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> Yeah, and you scratched my anchor! I'll sue you for all you're worth for doing that! :hairout:
> 
> My little saying of "jealousy is a wasted emotion" comes to mind for some reason.


if chase this wanted a nut hugger, i bet he would fish in a speedo.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> no way! that capt's bote woulda been put up on the deck of the bulkhead with a hotrod 3 footer!


Lol, coming from a bay fisherman that always seems to find his way to the offshore board:rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I will send you the video as soon as I get it down loaded it is in some avi format and will only play audio.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

All this cryin and complaining that some people do really does ruin the report, im gonna see if i can clear things up, 50s and 80s can be spooled, Brandon's bilges are on the starboard side, and we would all be haulin if we were taking on water. Come on guys, get real. 

, Justin H


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> if chase this wanted a nut hugger, i bet he would fish in a speedo.


Nah, just sayin' it's funny how all the hater d-bags come out when someone hooks a monster fish. You wish you could catch a broad on rod. You can't do it, so you hate. You're transparent, I can see right through you.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Nah, just sayin' it's funny how all the hater d-bags come out when someone hooks a monster fish. You wish you could catch a broad on rod. You can't do it, so you hate. You're transparent, I can see right through you.


X2. Well said Joe.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Nah, just sayin' it's funny how all the hater d-bags come out when someone hooks a monster fish.


Sure, there are d-bags who hate big tall fishing stories even if they are true, simply jealous and resentful and hateful. But that don't give Brandon & his 'Pursuit' a free ticket to plow through an inland boat ramping area like BBT leaving a 3 foot wake, just because his dang fool A/C and icemaker drip-line was peeing into the bilges a few inches. "Taking on water," kiss my booty! Don't you have a regular and high water bilge pump for a little pee-pee action like THAT?

Nope, Brandon was tired, stayed up all night, and forgot to slow down for BBT by the bridge there. He probably had to take a pee too. That's a pretty dangerous area and we're always looking for tugboats and the Yahoos that make big nasty wakes.

A simple apology and an offer to make it good and a handshake will do. No big deal. That "man-up and take it" attitude just ain't gonna fly in Texas - that's just like them Yankees and Floridians and Californicators do. I'm sure that if Bum Phillips the legendary football coach was there, he's say the same thing about making it right. Heck you never know, you might meet some new friends, too. Peace out, dude.
sammie


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Sammie, it was on the way OUT, not home. Thanks, though. 

Brandon


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Swells said:


> Sure, there are d-bags who hate big tall fishing stories even if they are true, simply jealous and resentful and hateful. But that don't give Brandon & his 'Pursuit' a free ticket to plow through an inland boat ramping area like BBT leaving a 3 foot wake, just because his dang fool A/C and icemaker drip-line was peeing into the bilges a few inches. "Taking on water," kiss my booty! Don't you have a regular and high water bilge pump for a little pee-pee action like THAT?
> 
> Nope, Brandon was tired, stayed up all night, and forgot to slow down for BBT by the bridge there. He probably had to take a pee too. That's a pretty dangerous area and we're always looking for tugboats and the Yahoos that make big nasty wakes.
> 
> ...


Swells, perhaps you should read the thread before you start running your stupid mouth too. You say a simple apology and a offer to make it good, did you not read the following post by Brandon????



Chase This! said:


> And it's not my fault you don't know how to use fenders. :headknock
> 
> Look, man *I'm sorry your boat got scratched*. *Let me know when we can met up and I'll help buff it out.* How did you see my bildges? They are not on the port side. Hummmm. Anywho, people buzz my marina ALL THE TIME. They do not realize they should slow down as they drive pass Gulf Coast. It sucks, but I've learn to deal with it and use lots of fenders.
> 
> Brandon


Seems like he offered to make it right, but everyone wanted to keep harping on it. We needed to get back to the dock and get on the fork, simple as that. We didn't forget anything and Brandon was not tired since we were just heading out.

No worries, we had an awesome trip and it doesn't matter how many people whine about whatever it is they want to whine about, we still got tight!

Bret


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Sammie, this is the biggest f-ing joke I have ever seen. This notion that we came flying through the ICW is t-total BS. We were slightly above idel, off plane. Little too fast, sure. But for this dude to come on here and post this is chicken ****. As a matter of fact, we saw him asking us to slow down before we hit BBT and we did. 

I offered to come help buff it out, guess you missed that. Little gel coat is no big deal. And if he would have PMed me instead of trying to act like a hot shot, I would have brought beers. 

Unreal.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Swells said:


> Nope, Brandon was tired, stayed up all night, and forgot to slow down for BBT by the bridge there. He probably had to take a pee too. That's a pretty dangerous area and we're always looking for tugboats and the Yahoos that make big nasty wakes.


Man, I am really shocked you posted this craap. Couldn't be further from the truth. Literally every aspect is wrong. We were departing. Really dissappointed in ya, Sammie. Thought you were better than that.

Accuse me of being tired? Had to pee? Wow. Simply amazing.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Sammie, it was on the way OUT, not home. Thanks, though.
> 
> Brandon


Now its changed??? You said it went straight to the fork lift, but thats East of BB&T. If he was at Bridge Bait he saw your Port side. But now you say you were headed out, so the bilge outlets are on your Starboard side where you said he couldnt see them, but he would now. Getting confusing stories here.

Wow, Ive edited 3 times and it hasnt shown last edited by.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Joey, I am so sick of your craap. Now that snapper season is over, all you want to **** with me. Get a life.

Let me spell it out slowly. We were DEPARTING Friday. Turned around to go BACK TO THE MARINA. Put her on the forks, fixed the issue, THEN LEFT. Again. You are pathetic.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is a pic if you have trouble reading. Please note the side. 

Brandon

Ps. Did I say we got tight!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Joey, I am so sick of your craap. Now that snapper season is over, all you want to **** with me. Get a life.
> 
> Let me spell it out slowly. We were DEPARTING Friday. Turned around to go BACK TO THE MARINA. Put her on the forks, fixed the issue, THEN LEFT. Again. You are pathetic.
> 
> Brandon


Haha, its just getting started. Im pathetic, weeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll you asked for it.

Attention all fisherman. Check out this video shot last year on the Chase This. Chad got a knock down on the troll by Cervesa. Brandon, MR 5TH PLACE WORLD CHAMPION, expert Billfisherman, with his head as big as Texas now. Says Billfish!!! We got ourselves a White Marlin boys! Chad says dude, I think its a King, Brandon no way, its a Billfish. Chad the whole time, I think its a King or a Cuda. Ive been saving this for a long time and now is the time to play it for MR 5TH PLACE WORLD CHAMPION my chit never stinks, Im always one up on you guy.:an4: I was driving the boat so I didnt see the knock down






. LMAO!!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

sad3sm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Lol, coming from a bay fisherman that always seems to find his way to the offshore board:rotfl:


Ha! Thanks for the compiment.. cause I already schooled you on offshore vs inshore and skills required.. sure, there are some old salts with unknown reefs and gps coords but for the most part, offshore is a piece of cake... get the book, go mark the spot, pop open a cold one, and drop the bait down... or find a weedline and troll x knots with x lures until a fish finds it... again, not all are like that, a rare minority can produce without a hot spot map.. and that's another thing.. most of yall are afraid to even share hot spot map locations with each other.. and then there is the post about tequilla going away... inshore reefs dont pack up and go away, neither would unknown bottom structures in the gulf... but instead of spending time finding them, its swilling beers and dropping squid over someone elses publicly documented spot...  ok, I'm only ribbing ya offshore pain


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Marry Christmas guys! Was a nice post to begin with, sorry you lost the fish and had boat problems.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Shows your ignorance not mine. Shotgun got knocked down, tail walking fish. Two days on the water. EASY to call it a white.

Stick to snapper fish, little man. How your tourneys turn out this year? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

great white fisherman said:


> Marry Christmas guys! Was a nice post to begin with, sorry you lost the fish and had boat problems.


Thank you, sir.

Brandon


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

lol hahahahahahhahaha! sweet moses, this thread gets better every few minutes.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Shows your ignorance not mine. Shotgun got knocked down, tail walking fish. Two days on the water. EASY to call it a white.
> 
> Stick to snapper fish, little man. How your tourneys turn out this year? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I got more, is that all you got. I shot more video on that trip. Want me to post how bad you yelled at Chad for not driving the boat the way you wanted it while fighting the Tuna where you took the rod outta his hands.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> MR 5TH PLACE WORLD CHAMPION


MAN THAT SOUNDS GOOD. Thanks for posting that. Trust me, you will NEVER get to say that about yourself.

Jeeze, what has this place turned into???

Brandon


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Shows your ignorance not mine. Shotgun got knocked down, tail walking fish. Two days on the water. EASY to call it a white.
> 
> Stick to snapper fish, little man. How your tourneys turn out this year? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


you have one of those captains hats and a corn cob pipe?
lol


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wasn't this from that same trip??? I miss the old boat. Caught some good fish.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> MAN THAT SOUNDS GOOD. Thanks for posting that. Trust me, you will NEVER get to say that about yourself.
> 
> Jeeze, what has this place turned into???
> 
> Brandon


Giving you a dose of your own medicine, you cant handle the truth, Bahahahahahahahahah. You brought it upon your self. Look at Chad Yellow your holding


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

done with this thread...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Did y'all know Al Gore invented the internet hwell:hwell::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Giving you a dose of your own medicine, you cant handle the truth, Bahahahahahahahahah. You brought it upon your self. Look at Chad Yellow your holding


Joey, I wish my trips were as epic as yours!!! You get this one mounted???

Baawwwwahahahahahaha. What did that one dude say, "there is low class, no class, and then there is hotrod".

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Wasn't this from that same trip??? I miss the old boat. Caught some good fish.


Theres Chads fish. Took the rod right outta his hands. Then is screaming and yelling at him to turn the boat this way, that way cause it wasnt done how you wanted. You didnt know it, but I almost cut that dam line. Fishing aint supposed to be that way. Its about fun, not yelling at somebody, especially a friend. I swore to Jesus never again would I fish with you again. Maybe now you understand all the invites you gave me, why they were turned down.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That shark fed a ton of people thats for sure.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Now its changed??? You said it went straight to the fork lift


Well that threw me off the track too, Hotrod. "Straight to the forklift."

"Taking on water."

Now the futhermucker says he was headed OUT TO SEA, and accuses me of having adult reading comprehension deficiencies.

Hey I do not *Shive a Get* about all this, other than the story has changed so many times I can't believe anything here - if guess "I fish therefore I lie" is the rule of the game.

Kids these days ... sheesh!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

There really is no point. Sammie, please refer to post #86. Amazing I have to get on here and defend myself.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

You'll go to bed now .....

There will be time tomorrow to pick up where you left off. 

Good night,

*MB*


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> done with this thread...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Your post originally said "Why are you holding that fish out so far? Edited I see. I went to quote it to call you a f-in retard, and when I did it said "done with this thread". Pffftttt. So I will say it now, only a f-in retard would ask why someone is holding a 140# tuna out so far? Are you kidding me???


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

This thread has really gone down hill, I'm going to go open a bottle of wine and cry myself to sleep watching Marley and Me.


----------



## TxBlue (Mar 18, 2005)

Ya gotta love 2tool on 2tool violence......why don't you two just whip um out and measure up?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sammie, take another puff... reread again. LOL


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Theres Chads fish. Took the rod right outta his hands. Then is screaming and yelling at him to turn the boat this way, that way cause it wasnt done how you wanted. You didnt know it, but I almost cut that dam line. Fishing aint supposed to be that way. Its about fun, not yelling at somebody, especially a friend. I swore to Jesus never again would I fish with you again. Maybe now you understand all the invites you gave me, why they were turned down.


I would have been yelling too with a no fishing f-er like you on board. I have fished with Brandon for many years now, and I can say that I have NEVER gone on a trip that I didn't have fun on! You keep to your little boat, little snapper, little keyboard and little man syndrome and just leave the real fishing to real fisherman!


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

TxBlue said:


> Ya gotta love 2tool on 2tool violence......why don't you two just whip um out and measure up?


LOL. Best post yet on this thread and there have been some good ones.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

aggiebret said:


> I would have been yelling too with a no fishing f-er like you on board. I have fished with Brandon for many years now, and I can say that I have NEVER gone on a trip that I didn't have fun on! You keep to your little boat, little snapper, little keyboard and little man syndrome and just leave the real fishing to real fisherman!


Haha, brother to the rescue. And your boat again is where? And your always bumming rides on whos boat? :rotfl: Yeah, ok, I cant fish. You want me to post the video where Brandon said this was a hell of a crew. He said yall can fish with me anytime, me thinking, no farking way ever!

Attention everyone, I cant fish! Dont look at my videos on Youtube either in MY boat.

Done, Im taking my no fishing arse to the store.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Snapper season needs an extension....that is all. Is it too flat this week for yall?


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

sorry you lost sych a great fish brandon, but this thread has been very entertaining........


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

This thread sums up why the bluewater board has gotten to a point where nobody (that actually has something intelligent to offer) wants to post up anymore. I agree and disagree with portions of what everyone has said so far, but could give a **** about anything other than the substance of the fishing report. Boasting, hating, and whiny babble bull-**** are worthless.This thread is as lame as it gets all the way around. Act like men and move on. BTW I


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Haha, brother to the rescue. And your boat again is where? And your always bumming rides on whos boat? :rotfl: Yeah, ok, I cant fish. You want me to post the video where Brandon said this was a hell of a crew. He said yall can fish with me anytime, me thinking, no farking way ever!
> 
> Attention everyone, I cant fish! Dont look at my videos on Youtube either in MY boat.
> 
> Done, Im taking my no fishing arse to the store.


Could you give me one good reason why I would NEED a boat??? I can fish on a bad arse boat anytime that I want to. A boat that I know is gonna give me a shot a marlin, sailfish, or sword. I looked at your videos, and WOW, I got bored REALLY quick. Grouper, small mahi, small wahoo, snapper. Bwahhahahahaha, you call that fun??? :rotfl: Your videos deserve a :an6:


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

_BooM!!! Game Over!!:slimer:_


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

jjordan said:


> sorry you lost sych a great fish brandon, but this thread has been very entertaining........


Yep, Now that I have read through all these perch jerkers babble I wish I had Alzheimer's !

Freaking pathetic!:an4::hairout:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

2 feet all week, anyone need crew?


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

that's the 4th time one of my replies has been cut off. thanks ATT. Anyway here's a little a "boom goes the dynamite" hopefully its good for a laugh or two. Everybody needs to chill out.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

And its time for another  
sing-a-long​


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

aggiebret said:


> Could you give me one good reason why I would NEED a boat??? I can fish on a bad arse boat anytime that I want to. A boat that I know is gonna give me a shot a marlin, sailfish, or sword. I looked at your videos, and WOW, I got bored REALLY quick. Grouper, small mahi, small wahoo, snapper. Bwahhahahahaha, you call that fun??? :rotfl: Your videos deserve a :an6:


Lame post loser. You have never even taken it out by yourself Mr Boatless lmao!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I just seared some blackfin with some citrus rub seasoning I got from Angler2407 and it came out great,also enjoying some blackfin poke. Washing it all down with a cold Sam Adams summer ale.....just thought I'd let everyone I'm living right


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Black Pearl II.... Black Pearl II.... Chase This...


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Black Pearl II...radio check...come in Chase This....


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

this post is pointless!!!
Mr. 5th in the nation fisherman..... maybe in texas, you are not looking at the nation... the BISBEE is much bigger than poco... send brandon down there and i bet the boat im on will catch more and bigger marlin than his boat!

the boat that my family owns down there caught the biggest Blue marlin caught during the whole 2007 year! if you really want to talk about bulls#1t stuff go do it somewhere else, isnt this a bluewater fishing board? not a darn soap opera board? 

and brandon why dont you retake your boatersED test and see if you can really pass it. 

im new to this site but i think im done looking at it since it is just losers with no life that sit on a computer and complain. and if this truly was a fishing board wouldnt people just talk about what they caught and then moved on with there life instead of sitting on a msg board arguing over a stupid issues?

brandon you might be good at fishing but for you to call out fish is kinda stupid and makes your look like an idiot and when you were wrong i laughed bc that made you look like a dbag that thinks he can fish!!!


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah well, my dad has a pocket knife..


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

hog said:


> ​
> And its time for another sing-along......
> ​


okay..........

just chime in when yer ready........





 ........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice fish Brandon, after reading all your posts on here for months, I ranked you the number one fishermen, not just in TEXAS, nor the nation, nor the world, but in the whole universe, your arrogance and SHHHittalking got to people. My first impression of you is a smartass, arrogant, dude and the only people that take up for you is the people that fish with you.


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Great story! I was cranking and backing down the whole time I read that......LOL Guy in the office next door was even reaching for the leader.....LOL


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Black Pearl II.. Black Pearl II... The Shark....


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

the truth comes out in everyone...............


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Wasn't this from that same trip??? I miss the old boat. Caught some good fish.


Was that your old Sailfish WAC?????


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

surf_ox said:


> Was that your old Sailfish WAC?????


Yes, sir. It was a 2007 2660 WAC. Great boat. I sold it to a guy in Alabama.

Brandon


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Joey, I wish my trips were as epic as yours!!! You get this one mounted???
> 
> Baawwwwahahahahahaha. What did that one dude say, "there is low class, no class, and then there is hotrod".
> 
> Brandon


I'm just "that one dude" now? ****, I thought we were tight Brandon. 

"SHOOT THAT MUTHAF'ER BUBBA!" http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2107361#post2107361

This thread's funny. Sorry I missed it last night when it was raging.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

****


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

IWTPIYM


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

It's time to lock this thread down.

MB


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Seems like all of you adult babies used to get along at one point. What happened?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is part of the video sorry about the quality


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Here is part of the video sorry about the quality


DAMNNNN!!!!!!!! Where is the rest???? 

GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!

Brandon


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

BOOM!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is the rest!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

The sound of that 50W going off is nuts. I'll have to watch the rest later. Keep going after them! It won't be long. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Brandon

What was your drag setting when you hooked him up?

Pecos


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, Pecos. We tried something different on this trip. A good capt told me to fight the swords with higher drag than usual. Said if you are going to pull the hooks, pull them 5 minutes into it, rather than 4 hours. 24# at strike. 

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

note to self: no video cameras brought on or leaving my bote...


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> note to self: no video cameras brought on or leaving my bote...


but you don't even have a offshore boat your worthless and I have a Monocat and it's the best lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> but you don't even have a offshore boat your worthless and I have a Monocat and it's the best lol


whys it gotta be an offshore bote to be considered worthy of video?... I can yell at my crew if they fark up netting a flounder.. those flounder spit the hooks real easy.. and I wouldnt want that on video.. :rotfl: actually mono cat hulls don't exist.. but a modified V cat like I have does...


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

I cant believe I wasted twenty minutes of my life reading this thread. Not sure about other folks, but I get sick and tired of reading peoples posts that regularly point out 1. my boat is bigger than your boat 2. I am a better fisherman than you 3. any fishing other than billfishing, tuna fishing and sword fishing is inferior to other's enjoyment of snapper, grouper, ling etc... Give me a freaking break!

You wake somebody's boat at the dock and then proceed to tell them they should have had their fenders on- ***. An appology and an offer to pay repairs is the only comment that needed to be made. No names, but you are a POS. 

I have never met Mont, but something tells me this board was created so that people who share a similar passion could share their experiences/knowlege. Not to demonstrate inferiority complexes. 

Im out!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

bluewaterexplorer said:


> I cant believe I wasted twenty minutes of my life reading this thread. Not sure about other folks, but I get sick and tired of reading peoples posts that regularly point out 1. my boat is bigger than your boat 2. I am a better fisherman than you 3. any fishing other than billfishing, tuna fishing and sword fishing is inferior to other's enjoyment of snapper, grouper, ling etc... Give me a freaking break!
> 
> You wake somebody's boat at the dock and then proceed to tell them they should have had their fenders on- ***. An appology and an offer to pay repairs is the only comment that needed to be made. No names, but you are a POS.
> 
> ...


X2 Well said!!!!! Wake someones boat and hurt someone and your pocket will be taking on water and sinking fast DA!!!!!!!!!!!!

My boat is taking on water I can brake any law and do any thing i want no mater what !!!!

After reading this post and watching the vid i see what hotrod is talking about how you yell at every one. you are an arrogant AS of a person!!!!!!!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

well....all i have to say to this thread now is " i remember my first beer"


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

I for one can say honestly that I enjoy chase this and hotrods offshore reports and wish they could just get along, as for the wake at the dock? That's hear say, would need to see the video to believe it!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am not on anyones side but who does not yell and get excited when a big fish is hooked. As far as someone being proud of their boat well who isn't proud of their accomplishments. Last time the ole dixie was in the water my brother was driving while i was setting out russel lures and he pulled them too close to a rig and I lost four lures. He got urinated on and punched in the stomach. I am very cocky and probably get under a lot of you guys skin but all the Texans I have ever met are more cocky and arrogant then me so I feel I am just fitting in. As far as the original post congrats on a fun day on the water and I hope you marked your spot cause you live and learn and hopefully learn from little mistakes. Good Luck next time and for all you haters keep hating cause I think it makes this site fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Iamnotonanyonessidebutwhodoesnotyell andgetexcitedwhenabigfishishookedAsfarassomeonebeingproudoftheirboat wellwhoisn'tproudoftheiraccomplishmentsLasttimetheoledixiewasinthe watermybrotherwasdrivingwhileiwassettingoutrusseluresandhepulledthem tooclosetoarigandIlostfourluresHegoturinatedonandpunchedinthestomachI amverycockandprobablygetunderalotofyouguysskinbutalltheTexanIbloware morecockyandarrogantthenmesoIeelIamjustfittinginAsfarastheoriginalpost congratsonafundayonthewaterandIhopeyoumarkedyourspotcauseyoulive andearnandhopefullylearnfromlittlemistakesGoodLucknexttimeandforallyou haterskeephatingcauseIstinkanditmakesmegayandenjoyable.


yadda yadda yadda.......

blah blah blah...........

****!

:mpd:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well since this thread won't die!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

we got spooled.. by a dock report from hotrods buddy with no video LOL


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> yadda yadda yadda.......
> 
> blah blah blah...........
> 
> ...


x200


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am not on anyones side but who does not yell and get excited when a big fish is hooked. As far as someone being proud of their boat well who isn't proud of their accomplishments. Last time the ole dixie was in the water my brother was driving while i was setting out russel lures and he pulled them too close to a rig and I lost four lures. He got urinated on and punched in the stomach. I am very cocky and probably get under a lot of you guys skin but *all the Texans I have ever met are more cocky and arrogant then me* so I feel I am just fitting in. As far as the original post congrats on a fun day on the water and I hope you marked your spot cause you live and learn and hopefully learn from little mistakes. Good Luck next time and for all you haters keep hating cause I think it makes this site fun and enjoyable.


you just called a lot of Texans cocky and arrogent! thats a real quick way to get a arse whoppin!!!

this is the second time this week you have run your mouth about Texas. if Texas and the people in this great state bother you so much take your arse back to where you came from. you won't be missed!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't we all just get along???


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

It's because South Carolina is the best state in the U.S.A. except for their crappy economy that can't keep him gainfully employed


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I need a zoloft.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lets get this done once and for all...


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am not on anyones side but who does not yell and get excited when a big fish is hooked. As far as someone being proud of their boat well who isn't proud of their accomplishments. Last time the ole dixie was in the water my brother was driving while i was setting out russel lures and he pulled them too close to a rig and I lost four lures. He got urinated on and punched in the stomach. I am very cocky and probably get under a lot of you guys skin but all the Texans I have ever met are more cocky and arrogant then me so I feel I am just fitting in. As far as the original post congrats on a fun day on the water and I hope you marked your spot cause you live and learn and hopefully learn from little mistakes. Good Luck next time and for all you haters keep hating cause I think it makes this site fun and enjoyable.


you urinated on your Brother?? very weird..

Did he whip your Arse or what!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I like South Carolina. Home of Big Foot and Area 52


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am not on anyones side but who does not yell and get excited when a big fish is hooked. As far as someone being proud of their boat well who isn't proud of their accomplishments. Last time the ole dixie was in the water my brother was driving while i was setting out russel lures and he pulled them too close to a rig and I lost four lures. He got urinated on and punched in the stomach. I am very cocky and probably get under a lot of you guys skin but all the Texans I have ever met are more cocky and arrogant then me so I feel I am just fitting in. As far as the original post congrats on a fun day on the water and I hope you marked your spot cause you live and learn and hopefully learn from little mistakes. Good Luck next time and for all you haters keep hating cause I think it makes this site fun and enjoyable.


I have never urinated on anyone. But I don't have russel lures either......


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Can't we all just get along???


You hijacked my saying!! Well my saying that I hijacked from the King!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

txcards said:


> I have never urinated on anyone. But I don't have russel lures either......


But if you did, how would you rig them?


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> But if you did, how would you rig them?


I would intentionally drag them into the rig and lose as many as I possibly could


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

KevinA said:


> you urinated on your Brother?? very weird..


must be a south carolina thing........ the bubbas just don't understand sad3sm


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

txcards said:


> I would intentionally drag them into the rig and lose as many as I possibly could


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

The best thing about that video....Is when he turn the loud ***** anoying clicker off! And for that I give you a thumbs up.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> But if you did, how would you rig them?


don'tchoo have to stand next to the shrimp's boat when you rig'em?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> The best thing about that video....Is when he turn the loud ***** anoying clicker off! And for that I give you a thumbs up.


sad3smsad3smsad3sm

You really think he gave two****s about the clicker after what just happend???

Brandon

Ps. Nice redfish.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

There you go with another arrogant *** post!

Edit: Brandon is one of my very best friends. I said that as a joke...get it?


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

how about....getiing on the front of the boat,,,,,and ...chase it down instead of backing down....might have gone a little faster.....dont know...i'm a wade man myself


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

baron von skipjack said:


> how about....getiing on the front of the boat,,,,,and ...chase it down instead of backing down....might have gone a little faster.....dont know...i'm a wade man myself


It is Chase This...Not Chase IT


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

poncho n' lefty said:


> I for one can say honestly that I enjoy chase this and hotrods offshore reports and wish they could just get along,


and be friends again

X2


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ahhhh see guys all I have to do is post on someones thread and it takes the heat and everyone is back friends again. I guess I do serve a purpose on this site. BTW i would never **** on my brother but it sounded funny. I did punch him but it was on his arm and then we shot gunned a beer and kept fishing for hard tails and triggerfish


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Black Pearl II, Black Pearl II Come in Chase This.........




BANG...............................................................................................................


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Lots of testosterone in this thread. 

Brandon and Joey,

I don't know either of you personally, nor do I know the first thing about offshore fishing. My fondest memory offshore was watching my aunt fight a blacktip shark on a Zebco 808 set-up @ 30+ years ago, only to have my uncle pop the shark in top of the head with the gaff to make another run, instead of boating him. She had no idea but we sure got a kick out of it. 

I only hope I'd get a chance to meet both of you guys someday. Fishing with you would be a bonus if you don't mind the free chum I might be able to offer on the trip.  

I enjoy both of your posts and we have exchanged some cabbage many times. 

With that being said, you fuggers make peace already!!! 

If y'all cut my greenies off because of my honesty, I will have to drive down there and give the two of you a good throat punch. 

Tight lines and safe trips to everyone.

Steve


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't believe I read all 19 pages of this b.s. I need a beer or six now.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Did it make you mad...Mike?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

****


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bunch of bored bastages eh?


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

*Haha, is this appropriate?*

:biggrin:


----------

